# Bears In The U.P.



## CNC TECH (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey....a little advice needed. Been up in the U.P. during the fall and everyone said not to worry about the bears, they are too busy eating blueberries. 

What are they doing this time of year??? Are they going to be competing with me for my favorite fishing holes. 

Any safety tips for this time of the year in the U.P. would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive never run in to any while hitting the spots I go to and havent heard of any run ins around the Marquette/Gwinn area.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

It happens.......I've encountered bruins all over the WUP while brookie fishing or whatnot. They've always run scared but it might be different if cubs are present.

Make a lot of noise or rig some bells on you or your gear. Carry pepper spray if you're really concerned. A sidearm might make you feel more confident but the spray is more effective in attacks. I carry both (because I can).

Good Luck!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, ill tell you what i tell everyone else who asks me about bears up here. Ive hunted deer, partridge, and waterfowl with my dad since the age of 4 months. In all those years, i have seen 1, again thats 1, bear. Anyone who enters the great outdoors, whether it be stomping around for partridge, wading trout streams, jump shooting backwoods ponds for mallards, etc., has walked past WAY more bears than they have seen, or think they have walked past. They can see/hear/and especially smell you long before you can get even relatively close to them. They turn and hightail it out of there long before you arrive at them. Alot of people will bring up the story, "Well what about that little girl in brimley?". Ok, that was nearly 60 years ago, not downplaying the story at all, but that was a freak accident. A rouge bear. Nothing else.

Listen to whom you may, but this yooper has little fear of bears. I have a great respect for the great black ghost of the northwoods, but little fear. i dont bother him, he doesnt bother me. I have yet to encounter one and feel threatened by him. The one bear i have seen was standing in the middle of our camp road, and when we started the truck after looking at him, he turned and ran fast, AND I MEAN FAST!, in the opposite direction before turning and tearing away into the woods several hundred yards down the road.

On any note, i would worry very little about bears. I would worry more about the lunker hiding under the next log.

Best of luck to ya, Joe

Update 5:15 P.M.-Speak of the devil! Just saw a cub standing on the shore while i was walleye fishing in bay de Wasi! Funny how that worked out. guess ive seen 2 in the wild now.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

After fishing, hunting, and camping in the UP since the sixties, I've never had a run in with a bear. I've had a cottage up there since 1991 and have seen exactly 1 bear in all that time. I fish the rivers in very good bear country and never even give it a thought. Use a little common sense and respect them and you'll be ok.

Mike


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

When I go into the deep woods far away from trails and people I just try to make some noise. Shout here and there or sing. I'm a really good singer and could win American Idol I just don't have time for that 

I haven't every seen one but I've only been exploring for over a year. I've seen their scat though. In fact I've seen tracks on my property in Wetmore. Just haven't seen the bear.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive came across a couple up there while trout fishing and even less while hunting. Like stated they run most the time pretty fast. I wouldnt let it bother ya but do remember they are wild animals. You never know and especially with their young you really never know.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I've fished North of the Soo in Ontario and have seen 2 bears already this year. One about 20 ft away the other across the river, each took off running in no time. 

Just be smart....


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dude, they are black bears. You have seen too many discovery channel reality shows. I wouldn't let it worry me at all. I trout fished tons for the 8 years I was in Marquette, never saw one unless it was running the other way.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Im not discounting you guys but i wonder why you dont see many bears, smell too bad? Lol, i saw one the first time i went to the up, and i have seen 3 total in the short time i have been up here...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I trout fished tons for the 8 years I was in Marquette, never saw one unless it was running the other way.


Thats been my experience. If you see a sow with cubs, it's better to get out of the area. 

ATB


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

the ones i seen this week were just walking around the males will be out looking for girlie bears until end of june i have seen predator bear very few of them do people have to worry about but if you are that lucky you will never forget it by the way you cant out run one if they are serios have fun


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ive seen more bears in mid michigan 3 than i have in my up trouting. they were all fleeting glimpses and busting brush the other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooktroutfanatic (Apr 16, 2010)

Just saw one this weekend around the Norway area. I was trout fishing by myself and one started coming down a hill towards the river. I made a bunch of noise and it looked at me and kept coming. I did the same again and when he got to about 20 ft I got a little nervous. So I slowly started walking away back up river and got out of there. I have seen them before but this is the first that didn't run away. It didn't seem too scared of me at all. It looked like a year old bear, not very big. Might be time to get that concealed weapons permit!
Worked out though because the next stream I went to limited out in a half hour.


----------



## CNC TECH (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.....appreciate the input. Honestly, I am not that worried about the bears. My buddy is the one who gets a bit nervous.
Myself, I have very poor hearing and just go about my own business in my own world. I may not hear them but my buddy has bionic hearing and his imagination gets going pretty good. Its actually worth a good laugh or two. As a matter of fact, he slept in the truck truck one nite last August because he could hear them. Kink in his neck must have really sucked that next day. I slept like a baby in my tent. Besides, we usually whistle a tune or two as we slide on down the trails to let them know we are coming. Dont want to startle one. 
Anyways, told my buddy I would post the question to see what you guys might have to say because he is truly concerned about the mother bear and her cub scenario. Thanks again, I dont see anything yet that should scare him enough to not want to fish some nice brookies.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with all that has been said about most bears running away. I have only seen a few bears when not hunting bears but did have an encounter when two cubs went up a tree about 10 feet away and I still do not know where the mother was. I was riding a trail bike and got on it and out of there as fast as i could. That said, I do carry a handgun when scouting or berry picking or baiting for bear. It would be just my luck to meet up with the exception bear that does not run away. I do have bear spray but usually forget to carry it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have run into a few of them over the years, I had one that would wait for me to bait deer in one spot. I caught him on the road headed for my bait spot early one morning. I tried to wait for him to leave. That did not work very well. I would be a little more concerned with the wolves and cougars. I very seldom leave my vehicle unarmed anymore when I go fishing.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I spent the first 28 years of my life in the UP and I could not even begin to count the number of bears Ive seen. From those that have lumbered through my back yard to those bolting across the road. I do recall the summer of 1995 I was working in the Keweenaw that summer and that was a good year for bear. I was working in Copper Harbor but living in Ahameek so I put on a lot of miles. There was one that frequented the resturant dumpster in Mohawk and one that hung around the waterfall by the Jam Pot. One time near the enterance to the old Calumet Air Station I saw what I though were some lab pups playing out in the road. NOPE 3 cub bears and momma was not far behind. That summer I recall seeing over 20 bears(some more than once) and I belive I saw only 5 or 6 deer up there. 

I did alot of fishing on lakes and streams and I only saw 2 bears while actually in the woods, but saw LOTS of sign (****).


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Dont worry about them bears.... all you have to do is run faster then your buddy.

But really,, what is there to worry about. 

Michigan's last known fatal bear attack involving a wild bear occurred on July 7, 1948 in what is now known as the Hiawatha National Forest when 3-year-old Carol A. Pomeranky was killed while playing outside a cabin in Chippewa County.

Now the DEER TICKSs thats a different story.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Every one I have seen spooked if it knew I was there. I have observed a few while fishing that didn't know I was nearby. Just take good care of your food & garbage, no food/eating in your tent (if you are tenting), & don't be doing things like throwing your bacon grease off to the side of your campsite. Bears are very cool to see except when you come back and find the cabin broken into. They can bite thru cans of food with no problem and really wreak havoc with your campsite/cabin if you don't follow some basic rules. They're not much for manners......


----------

